# Seconds to go.



## JE Kay (Oct 26, 2009)

Muzammal  '_Abu Zayd_' Nawaz 

*IKF* Pro Full Contact Light Middle World Title holder. 

Title Fight I shot for 'Maz'.


----------



## silentfallen (Oct 26, 2009)

Not to bad..  i like the feel of the image.


----------



## TheCoolerKing (Nov 1, 2009)

I like it a lot too, you added a elements that arnt needed though.

Also a lot of questions arise.  Was this before or after the fight?  Did he lose?  He looks tired and defeated.  Is that what you wanted to show?


----------



## JE Kay (Nov 29, 2009)

Added?

No this is just before the fight started, he always does a quite moment before.

He retained his belt as well.


----------



## jvw2941 (Nov 29, 2009)

I like the mood this image gives off yet that yellow ribbon, not sure what it is exactly, is a bit distracting


----------

